# Leasing land?



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

we leased land for 2 years for our horrses to pasture on.....it's was $ 200.00 a year for 40 acress, i'll never lease again we got pushed off the land by a gready farmer who wanted it for his cow and never used it....GET THING'S IN DETAILED WRITTING


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow that was cheap! I could see why you would be upset about losing such a good deal. Getting everything in writing is another thing Iâ€™m worried about. Say I sign a contract for a year and the owner decides that they donâ€™t want to renew it. Then what? I guess I would have to have something in the lease saying that I would get x amount of time to relocate.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

what i would do is get a lease that states that you have the right to renew first, maybe with a 3% raise in rent unpond renewel (that sort of garuentes you the rental rights for as long as you want, OR if your going for long term go for a five year lease with 2 month notice of removel of live stock for both parties (that's what we had but got pushed off by the new farmer) what ever you do make sure your protected.....also indacate who is responable for fencing


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

Good ideas, thank you!


----------

